# error messages



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

If I need a new HDD any suggestions and are they easy to fit. I've had a maxtor 160Gb (pro installed + CDR backup disk) from the guys in Ireland (Pace?) for about 6 years.

Plus can you use VOIP? to update the epg?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

What message are you seeing?


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Critical message after attempting setup. Say's don't touch for 24hrs!!!!!!!


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

GSOD (green screen of death). It means the TiVo has detected errors in its filesystem and is attempting to fix them. TiVo can usually fix this in far less than 24 hours - but if it persists there's a good chance your hard drive is no more.

I did create a gallery of all of these fixed internal screens, but I can't find where it's gone... It includes the splash screens on boot - and also some screens we'll (hopefully) never see on our TiVos including one that's displayed if TiVo thinks it's about to bust its guts by overheating!


----------



## shozoku (Oct 6, 2004)

Ive just had this with my tivo too pretty sure its the drive its been in there for about 2 years now started freezing earlier this week now wont boot.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

aerialplug said:


> GSOD (green screen of death). It means the TiVo has detected errors in its filesystem and is attempting to fix them. TiVo can usually fix this in far less than 24 hours - but if it persists there's a good chance your hard drive is no more.
> 
> I did create a gallery of all of these fixed internal screens, but I can't find where it's gone... It includes the splash screens on boot - and also some screens we'll (hopefully) never see on our TiVos including one that's displayed if TiVo thinks it's about to bust its guts by overheating!


Arghhhhhhhhhh.................. wheelie bin bekons me thinks


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

*Don't do that!*

99% of GSOD errors are caused by a failing hard drive and can therefore be fixed by replacing it. If you have any enthusiasm for messing with computers then a DIY replacement can be yours for the cost of a bare drive and a few hours effort; if not, then pre-configured plug-n-play replacements are widely available


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

It's working fine now bazaar! Maybe it's because it's been in it's box for the past year.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Good news, but don't assume that's the end of it. 

Unfortunately, when a drive starts to fail it tends to only get worse, and even if a GSOD can correct the initial corruption there will usually come a time when it can't 

Time to start thinking about drive replacement options now I would suggest...


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Many thanks, will do.


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

If I need a new HDD any suggestions and are they easy to fit. I've had a maxtor 160Gb (pro installed + CDR backup disk) from the guys in Ireland (Pace?) for about 6 years.

Plus can you use VOIP? to update the epg?


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Yes, pre-configured drives are very easy to fit, but I can say no more 

I've not heard of anybody using VOIP for updates... seems like a bit of a perversion to me - digitally encoding an analogue modem signal to send digital data over the internet!! I suspect you would have problems with latency if nothing else.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

The reason blindlemon is being so coy is that he is not allowed to advertise his own services

HOWEVER, as a satisfied (very much so) customer, I can 

Take a look at www.tovoheaven.com

He sells preconfigures drives of alll sorts of sizes AND will make quite some efforts to drag the existing stuff off your old drive onto the new one (as he has just done for my failing 200Gb drive onto a new, cooler, quieter 250Gb one)

I'd take a look at a cachecard/memory as well.

If you have EVER seen the inside of a pc, then changing the drive in a Tivo will be no problem. In fact, even if you haven't - it is REALLY easy, he even sells the special screwdriver you need to get the lid off your Tivo

Go on

You won't regret it

(Oh, and there are probably other people selling pre-configured drives, but all my dealings for drives have been with the Lemon)

Phil G


----------



## flotzie (Nov 30, 2006)

Will do :up:


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Just hope your typing is better than mine - ww.tIvoheaven.com will work much better 

(those I's and O's are WAY too close together!)


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

flotzie said:


> Plus can you use VOIP? to update the epg?





blindlemon said:


> I've not heard of anybody using VOIP for updates... seems like a bit of a perversion to me - digitally encoding an analogue modem signal to send digital data over the internet!! I suspect you would have problems with latency if nothing else.


It doesn't work. There is clever magic used to allow faxing over VoIP, but not for data. At very low line speeds you may hit lucky and get it to work, but I wouldn't hold my breath. I did try an analogue modem once with a sky box, for devilment as much as anything, and it didn't work.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

PhilG said:


> Just hope your typing is better than mine - ww.tIvoheaven.com will work much better


I don't think so.  Did you mean www.tivoheaven.com by any chance?

The website is actually given in Blindlemon's own forum ID immediately below his name but no one here ever seems to spot it.


----------

